# Can protein powder aggravate anxiety?



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

I am planning to take natural whey protein in the future. I am 17 years old.

I weigh 115 pounds, 6'3" and despite all I eat/exercise its fruitless gaining weight. So I want to add more protein to my diet but at the same time Im a little skeptical of the idea.

Thoughts? Should I take it?


----------



## MN92 (Dec 21, 2012)

Can't go wrong with protein, it's the building blocks for your muscles and they love it. Drinking protein shakes and eating peanut butter sandwiches, nuts lean means will help a lot. I know the thin feeling, takes work and you have to stick with it! Drinking lots of milk will help as well


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

MN92 said:


> Can't go wrong with protein, it's the building blocks for your muscles and they love it. Drinking protein shakes and eating peanut butter sandwiches, nuts lean means will help a lot. I know the thin feeling, takes work and you have to stick with it! Drinking lots of milk will help as well


Any correlation between chemical protein and anxiety?


----------



## Slogger (Dec 14, 2010)

I've been lifting weights for 28 years and using soy protein powder, then whey when it came out, and never noticed that either affected my mental state. Too much protein long-term is hard on your kidneys and bones, though.


----------



## Sniper Wolf (Oct 19, 2012)

uhm no dude lol


----------



## MN92 (Dec 21, 2012)

Not at all man


----------



## Zeeshan (Sep 4, 2011)

TheaterofHope said:


> I am planning to take natural whey protein in the future. I am 17 years old.
> 
> I weigh 115 pounds, 6'3" and despite all I eat/exercise its fruitless gaining weight. So I want to add more protein to my diet but at the same time Im a little skeptical of the idea.
> 
> Thoughts? Should I take it?


Supplement with zma since calcium I. Protein powder depletes zinc


----------



## Aussiery (Sep 17, 2012)

Not at all whey protein is fine just make if you get a pre workout supplement make sure its a caffiene free one when i took a caffiene based one i was pumped to work out but my anxiety was through the roof but whey is fine it dosent effect anxiety.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

No. It's just whey protein


----------



## DWILLIGANS (Jul 28, 2012)

That's an extremely low body weight to height ratio. If I was you I'd be eating all the lean meats and whole grains I could get my hands and drinking a gallon of milk a day.


----------



## paulyD (Feb 16, 2011)

TheaterofHope said:


> I am planning to take natural whey protein in the future. I am 17 years old.
> 
> I weigh 115 pounds, 6'3" and despite all I eat/exercise its fruitless gaining weight. So I want to add more protein to my diet but at the same time Im a little skeptical of the idea.
> 
> Thoughts? Should I take it?


can a chicken breast aggrivate anxiety ?

protein powder and chicken breasts are the same thing


----------



## TheaterofHope (Dec 11, 2012)

This is what I got.

How much should I take according to my weight?


----------



## Petrovsk Mizinski (Nov 29, 2011)

TheaterofHope said:


> How much should I take according to my weight?


1 gram per lb of lean mass/0.8 gram per pound of body weight is a good target to aim for. Based on that, 90-100 grams of protein per day would be a safe bet.
The rest will come down to your overall caloric intake.

Maybe start at 2000 calories per day and work from there.
Your can only gain so much muscle mass at a time, so eating too much will just result in a lot of fat gain too. Try to figure out the calories you need in order to gain weight with minimal body fat gain to ensure you get mostly lean muscle gain.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 31, 2011)

technically protein powder can affect you psychologically because of the rate limitation of certain amino acids. But realistically it means very little. And 6'3 115??? O_O. You are like a blank canvas... you can get big fast


----------

